
Can we stop AI outsmarting humanity? - laurex
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/mar/28/can-we-stop-robots-outsmarting-humanity-artificial-intelligence-singularity
======
skilled
Why do these articles always try to imply that AI has an individual
consciousness? Are journalists seriously this dry for content nowadays?

It's funny how it's always about the negative side with these articles, too.
Like, couldn't AI outsmart us by showing the Human race that the answer is
Love and not War?

Why does AI has to be this terminator-like mazohist every time?

Makes me wonder if these writers take time to reflect on the garbage they are
writing.

